# How to Stop DDOS and SYN FLOODING on VPS



## Weoxo (Aug 4, 2015)

Hello Friends,

I need Urgent Help. This is my VPS 167.114.153.xxx and Someone is DDOSING AND SYN FLOODING on my VPS everyday ... Is there anyone who can Stop and fix my VPS being Down.


----------



## mhosts (Aug 4, 2015)

The IP you mentioned seems to belong to OVH. They have DDoS protection as a service. I would recommend contacting your host directly to see what measures they can put in place for you.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 4, 2015)

I removed your full IP from your post just to be safe. As mentioned the IP itself belongs to OVH, which offers DDoS protection, but it's quite likely you subscribe to services via one of their many (many) resellers. I would first inquire with your provider immediately as to what the options are for mitigation service. They can probably add this to your VPS for an additional monthly cost.

You may also wish to temporarily place your site behind CloudFlare though that will do little/nothing if they're attacking the server IP and not the hostname, which is likely, so unless you add to Cloudflare _and_ change your IP and not leak the new IP (usually found in mail headers) then it will be pointless.

You may also wish to seek services with a provider that specializes in DDoS protection. Several advertisers on vpsBoard offer this and you can also find a VPS in the offers forum as well that come with DDoS protection.


----------



## Francisco (Aug 4, 2015)

mhosts said:


> The IP you mentioned seems to belong to OVH. They have DDoS protection as a service. I would recommend contacting your host directly to see what measures they can put in place for you.



OVH's protection is really poor. If it doesn't match an ACL you're getting it in the face.

We have a lot of people that get our services to GRE to OVH. OP, you may be interested in the same, it shouldn't add too much latency.

Francisco


----------



## Aurimas (Aug 11, 2015)

If you are not highly technical, the easiest way for you would be to find a hosting provider that offers VPS protected from DDoS attacks. What I've found interesting about this kind of service is that most of the companies do not even charge you extra for this and you have to do nothing. So if you are affected - just wait till your hosting provider fixes all the problems.


----------

